# Recoil pad



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I got my eleven year old an 870 20 gauge youth model. The recoil was a lot for him, the recoil pad on it is worthless. Is it worth getting an aftermarket pad? If so, which one? How do you grind them down? The reviews on the limbsaver is that isn't made special for the youth size, so it is 1/4" too tall.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I tried to get a after market pad for my wifes 870... seems they really dont make a specific one for "express" models. Grind to fit is the most common method. You can google it up, it takes several different grit sanding wheels. While it didn't seem too technical for me to do it myself, I decided if I was going to do it it would be better to find a smith who already had the tools and experience with it.

Youtube:






-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A generous forum member has already volunteered to grind one for me. Anyone have any expreience with Kick Eez? They claim to have double the recoil reduction compared to the LImbsaver, anyone?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have one on a 50 cal muzzleloader the recoil feels very comfortable


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I use limbsavers and love them. Get a small size slip on from Walmart for 23$. My 12 year old grandson uses one on his kids mossberg 20 ga pump


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

+1 For the limbsavers. I love it on my .300 WSM


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Huge, I bought a 870 youth jr 20ga for my 8 year old this year. I agree the pad is gawd awful. After searching and calling probably like you I found a size small slip on limbsaver at Walmart of all the freaking places(Syracuse). It was about $25. It is pretty much mush, about like a marshmallow, but it REALLY mad a big difference. He is a good sized kid so he wasn't getting tortured, but it was pushing him around, now its not. I shot it as well and I was suprised at the difference. I went slip on because I figure to be changing the pads as he grows to change LOP. I also found him some 3/4 oz shotshells which helped a little, but the pad is a big difference maker.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a Kick-eez on my 300 RUM. It works great but sticks to the floor of my gun safe really bad.---------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys using the slip on's: Are you removing the old pad before slipping on the new one? Or going over the top of the old one? I'm wondering about Length of Pull issues, especially with youth shooters and shorter arms.


-DallanC


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

DallanC said:


> You guys using the slip on's: Are you removing the old pad before slipping on the new one? Or going over the top of the old one? I'm wondering about Length of Pull issues, especially with youth shooters and shorter arms.
> 
> -DallanC


We bought one for our aging gramps and just slipped it over the top of the existing pad. He didn't have a problem with it but I'm not sure how well itd work for someone with shorter arms.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> You guys using the slip on's: Are you removing the old pad before slipping on the new one? Or going over the top of the old one? I'm wondering about Length of Pull issues, especially with youth shooters and shorter arms.
> 
> -DallanC


Great question, the answer for me is BOTH. On a couple of rifles the LOP was shorter than I like so I just left the old pads on and put the slip on over them. On my personal shotguns I liked the LOP and took off the old pads and then put on the slip ons. Now my grandson is 12 and growing like phrag on fertilizer from last year to this year. I actually added the spacer on his stock, left the old pad on and put the slip on over that and it makes it just about right for his LOP. If he puts on any more growth before the 2015 season (next year) I am going to just graduate him up to a 12 gauge then. He can actually use the 12 now but I think it's just a tad too long for him because of the barrel length and I don't want to go cutting off 4 inches off the barrel right now, so this will be his last season with his youth Mossy 20 gauge pump.


----------

